# Webster ic engine



## oneKone (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi,
I was wondering if there's a link to download the Webster ic engine plans on this site, I had a quick look but couldn't find anything. The main site that the plans could be downloaded from has gone down. Finding another link is proving to be tough.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## oneKone (Nov 19, 2015)

I should have remembered the john-tom website. 

Link for anyone else:
http://www.john-tom.com/html/ICEngines.html


----------



## shilajeet_iei (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks for the john-tom site's link. Found it very helpfull.
@ Chris


----------



## oneKone (Nov 23, 2015)

shilajeet_iei said:


> Thanks for the john-tom site's link. Found it very helpfull.
> @ Chris


No worries,


----------

